
RVM for Windows: vertiginous's pik at master - GitHub - shedd
http://github.com/vertiginous/pik
======
gnubardt
Using a virtual dev environment (with vagrant) seems like a good move if
you're stuck on windows. You get to develop with software that runs on linux
using whatever tools you're comfortable with on windows.

------
djacobs
I only briefly looked through the README, but why is this necessary? Does The
Real RVM (tm) not work (well) on Windows?

~~~
NyxWulf
it doesn't work at all on windows afaik. Pik is a decent recreation, but not
quite as good as rvm imo.

------
Ocho-Bits
Is still Ruby and Rails slow as hell in Windows?

~~~
jshen
You can always use jruby

~~~
yatsyk
ruby startup speed is most annoying on windows. jruby is not a fix for this
issue by design.

~~~
jshen
How long does it take for MRI to startup on windows?

~~~
yatsyk
interpreter startup with tiny script is ok but loading unit tests by rake
command is slow.

